# Mycyclinglog



## Auntie Helen (27 Aug 2011)

Many of you already know and use Mycyclinglog.com to track your mileage and for the CycleChat team to attempt to take over the world - we lost to Bicycle Victoria Forums last year but hopefully this year will be better. We're ahead at the moment, at least.

Anyway, I'm doing a bit of housekeeping to the MCL CycleChat group and if you've not posted any miles for this year I'm removing you from the team. You are welcome to rejoin if you start posting miles but the aussies and us work out a miles-per-team-member average and as we have more team members than them this disadvantages us if we have team members with 0 miles.

So anyway, if you're a non-logging team member you'll see you've disappeared from the team, but if you want to rejoin that's fine. Every mile helps!


----------



## Nebulous (27 Aug 2011)

How does that work then? 

Do you have to enter every ride manually, or can you import them from elsewhere? 

I've just bought a Garmin 500 and am determined to record all my miles, even my 2 mile each way commute. Could I put the info in there from Garmin Connect?


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Aug 2011)

It's manual, per ride but takes literally seconds. Very easy to use web interface - I'd encourage you to sign up for free and give it a whirl!


----------



## StuAff (27 Aug 2011)

There is a .CSV export thingy on Garmin Connect, and an .CSV import facility on MCL- not tried them so don't know if they'll work together.


----------



## Nebulous (27 Aug 2011)

Okay - I've joined - now I need a password to join the CycleChat group. 

How do I get it?


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2011)

Nebulous said:


> Okay - I've joined - now I need a password to join the CycleChat group.
> 
> How do I get it?



you need to pm Auntie Helen to join


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Aug 2011)

Actually you need to do 'join group' from within MCL which then allows me to approve you (or otherwise...)


----------



## The Jogger (28 Aug 2011)

I have stopped logging my miles but will start updating today. I have a few months to input.


----------



## The Jogger (28 Aug 2011)

Done..............


----------



## mummra (29 Aug 2011)

Bugger I didn't realise this was how we beat the Aussie's.
Now I'm going to feel really guilty when I start my "Winter" shorter commute.
Sorry


----------



## Garz (29 Aug 2011)

Nebulous said:


> How does that work then?
> 
> Do you have to enter every ride manually, or can you import them from elsewhere?
> 
> I've just bought a Garmin 500 and am determined to record all my miles, even my 2 mile each way commute. Could I put the info in there from Garmin Connect?



I would just post it in one weekly upload as logging a two mile ride would be a chore for me, the minimum I tend to log are 8 miles in length otherwise I would add them up till it's worth logging.


----------



## The Jogger (30 Aug 2011)

Can I upload from my garmin 305 onto mcl?


----------



## avsd (30 Aug 2011)

I have not posted yet this year but have logged all my trips on garmin Connect. I have 2,985 miles since 1st Jan with a target of 4,000 for the year, weather permitting.

Once I rejoin, Helen permitting, I will export from Garmin and upload onto mycyclelog using the csv file import. Should have done it on a quarterly basis but thought we should hold some miles back to counter the Aussie surge in Dec  Will get thsi done in September. Honest


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Sep 2011)

avsd, you have to watch the MCL uploading thing - I did it and it went wrong (screwed up the date format so reject 25.7.11 by thinking there's no 25th month of the year) even though I did it in the format it required. Consequently it rejected stacks of my rides and I had to go through individually to delete the ones it did include so I could start again. I believe a similar thing may have happened to Ianrauk.

My suggestion is to block enter your mileage for each week or something, if you can combine it on Garmin Connect or whatever. Or you might have more luck with the import, but I know the Aussies had problems with that too.


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 Sep 2011)

The Jogger said:


> Can I upload from my garmin 305 onto mcl?


Sadly no, you have to write the info into MCL as far as I'm aware. Do you have software to read what's on your Garmin? I use Ascent for Mac which is brilliant, but there's always the Garmin Training Manager (yuck)


----------



## avsd (2 Sep 2011)

Auntie Helen said:


> avsd, you have to watch the MCL uploading thing - I did it and it went wrong (screwed up the date format so reject 25.7.11 by thinking there's no 25th month of the year) even though I did it in the format it required. Consequently it rejected stacks of my rides and I had to go through individually to delete the ones it did include so I could start again. I believe a similar thing may have happened to Ianrauk.
> 
> My suggestion is to block enter your mileage for each week or something, if you can combine it on Garmin Connect or whatever. Or you might have more luck with the import, but I know the Aussies had problems with that too.




Hi Helen - Thanks for the advice. I should have read this a few days ago. I have repeated your experience twice  I hope to get the rides up over the weekend. Kind Regards, Seamus


----------



## avsd (4 Sep 2011)

All uploaded and showing against the group.


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Mar 2014)

Today I've done a cull of people on the CycleChat team with no miles this year (they've probably stopped logging on MCL). This is partly as the Aussies do a calculation every week of kilometres per team member and as we have a lot of team members who don't post it makes our overall average less good than theirs!

If you want to be re-added at any time, just go ahead and use the 'Join Group' feature on MCL. Please note that MCL is not in any way linked with CycleChat (I get messages from people saying their CycleChat password doesn't work - it's an entirely separate domain so what do you expect???!!!)


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2014)

I noticed that I had been given the boot a while back, which is not surprising given how little I have been able to ride the past couple of years!

I have started using MCL again, but I will wait until I am riding more regularly before I rejoin the CC group.


----------



## snorri (8 Mar 2014)

Well done, Auntie Helen
Could you do similar to the CC Ecosse group? Our Group Admin has not been seen since Sept '11


----------



## Auntie Helen (8 Mar 2014)

I don't have Admin rights to CC Ecosse, Snorri, so can't do anything about that I'm afraid.


----------



## snorri (8 Mar 2014)

Auntie Helen said:


> I don't have Admin rights to CC Ecosse, Snorri, so can't do anything about that I'm afraid.


It was just a hope, thanks for reply..


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 May 2016)

Just had a request to join our group from vcjay from Ontario, Canada. Is he a CycleChatter?


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2016)

Never heard of him Helles.


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 May 2016)

Hmmmm.... I'll leave it a day or two and if I don't hear from him on this thread I'll delete him.


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2016)

Auntie Helen said:


> Hmmmm.... I'll leave it a day or two and if I don't hear from him on this thread I'll delete him.




Ask him who he is on CC.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 May 2016)

Thers an @ayceejay on CC who is from Quebec


----------



## ACS (24 May 2016)

snorri said:


> Well done, Auntie Helen
> Could you do similar to the CC Ecosse group? Our Group Admin has not been seen since Sept '11



@snorri you have a PM


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2017)

Well... Since I started logging in Jan 2009. The ticker is now at this


----------



## derrick (6 Apr 2017)

I stopped using it when it reset my mileage to zero halfway through last year.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2017)

derrick said:


> I stopped using it when it reset my mileage to zero halfway through last year.




Strange. How did that happen.


----------



## derrick (6 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Strange. How did that happen.


Don't know, i asked on here and got no replies, So really can't be bothered with it, I have all my stats on Strava, so no problem.


----------

